# Hello everyone and help - has anyone suffered from depression????



## jax8008 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello everyone

I was diagnosed with type 1 diabetes a year ago at the age of 46 and a half.  I have now been diagnosed with anxiety and depression which I think could be linked to my diabetes in that the life-changing aspect of it/stress at work/stress at home(I am a single parent of a 6-year-old beautiful daughter whom I feel sometimes I am too afraid to take her out on my own cos I 'don't feel normal', with a house that has lots of 'developing' and no money to do it and a car that has given up the ghost!!) - whilst writing this synopsis of my current lifestyle I think I recognise that something needs to give before I actually do give up..........

I have been prescribed Sertraline and was wondering if anyone else has had similar experience of depression/anxiety/Sertraline and would love to hear from you.

Thanks Jackie x


----------



## Icey (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Jackie,

I suffer from Anxiety & Depression (as do a few others on the forum) however I've been a nutter before I was diagnosed with the other 'D'. (Nov 09 - T2). 

Unfortunately I have no experience of Sertaline (which is odd, considering I have been on a considerable amount of different Anti-D's etc)

I'd be happy to chat if you'd like a rant - I hope things improve for you and for once I can say to someone I really know how you feel. 

Take care!


----------



## am64 (Feb 17, 2010)

hi  welcome to my world !!! apart from I am not a single mum and my kids are teenagers and young 'Adults'? all at home tho ....which sounds like yours need major cleaning repairs clear out  and the AA are on my quick dial for my car xxx i am also on Sertraline 100mg and have been for 12 years ....i was told i have stress related depression ...there has been quite alot of chat regarding depression on this forum as it seems it can go hand in with Diabetes in some... have a good look around and remember no questions are silly here x
the tablets will take a short while to kick in and I hope you will find them good x


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

hi and welcome to the site many of us suffer depression weather it is to do with diabetes or not, i personally was on prozac for a while but then i stopped taking it suffered in silence for abit but then when i started hurting my arms i knew i had to do sumit and fast i went to councilling and it was good for me not for everyone but it worked wonders for me x please dont cope alone now your here chat to any of us any time xx take care.


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello and thanks Icey and am64 for your quick response and I will definitely be back for a chat (or rant) with you Icey.  I thought that I was managing and controlling my diabetes until about 4 months ago and looking back I can see that there were a few 'things' that have possibly had a bigger impact on me too.
I've been keeping a diary for the past week and I can recognise that afternoons seem to be the worst time for me to experience these 'feelings of not being normal!' whatever 'normal' is?!?!? hahaha!
I'm definitely going to keep this diary up for a while (in between work/house/being a mum/and whatever else crops up) so I can see myself whats happening.
Jackie


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Steff aka Little Miss Chatterbox
Sounds like I've come to the right place for the support and information from people who are best to get it from........other diabetics in the same boat!
I shall definitely be back soon but must go to bed now - back to work in the morning but also going to bring it to both my colleagues and manager's attention so that I can take it a little bit easier without feeling guilty for not rushing around like I used to do.
Jackie x


----------



## Steff (Feb 17, 2010)

jax8008 said:


> Thanks Steff aka Little Miss Chatterbox
> Sounds like I've come to the right place for the support and information from people who are best to get it from........other diabetics in the same boat!
> I shall definitely be back soon but must go to bed now - back to work in the morning but also going to bring it to both my colleagues and manager's attention so that I can take it a little bit easier without feeling guilty for not rushing around like I used to do.
> Jackie x



Good luck and sleep well x.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Jackie, welcome to the forum What insulin regime are you on? Do you test regularly, especially at the times that you do not feel 'normal'? If you can give us some idea about your current levels of blood sugar control then it will help us to help you find solutions. If your levels are higher than normal, this may be contributing to your depression and energy levels. Hope the day does well for you tomorrow, looking forward to hearing more from you.


----------



## am64 (Feb 17, 2010)

sleep well xxx


----------



## PhilT (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jackie, welcome to the forum.


----------



## rawtalent (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jackie and welcome. 
I am 46 this year, but had type 1 a long time. Personally, i think it's impossible to have type 1 or 2 for that matter and not suffer from boughts of depression sometimes. The key, i think is to treat it like the diabetes and try to control it; don't let it control you. I know that's easier said than done and not all depression is the same by a long way. I used to have a partner with depression who always denied there was anything wrong. At least if you recognise the symptoms you can more easily get the right help to solve it. 
I'm sure there are others hear who have experienced this and it's good to talk about it. That's half the battle in dealing with it.
You sound like a great mum, so, don't let it get the better of you. Best of luck. Sorry, i can't offer any advice with regard the medicine. 
Ian


----------



## rachelha (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jackie - I suffer from anxiety and depression.  I have had both of these since before I was diagnosed, but they have definitely been worse post diagnosis.  They seem to come and go for no apparent reason.  At the moment I am back on prozac and seeing a psychiatrist on a monthly basis.  I got referred to her by the DSN at my diabetic clinic, and she is great, I actually really trust her.  

I hope you can get some help to overcome things - feel free to PM or rant at me whenever needed to.

Rachel


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 18, 2010)

Wow I've only just logged on and its so kind of you all to reply and let me know that I am definitely not on my own.....


Northerner said:


> Hi Jackie, welcome to the forum What insulin regime are you on? Do you test regularly, especially at the times that you do not feel 'normal'? If you can give us some idea about your current levels of blood sugar control then it will help us to help you find solutions. If your levels are higher than normal, this may be contributing to your depression and energy levels. Hope the day does well for you tomorrow, looking forward to hearing more from you.


My regime is 12units of Levemir and 0.5 units Novorapid per 10g carb.  I kept a diary for just over a week and my blood sugar levels have been in the region of 3.4 and 11.8 but generally around 5 - 8.  It has totally confused me as when I've recently been feeling not 'normal' my blood sugar readings are perfect whereas this is also an indicator for me that they're not, which I think is another reason for my anxiety.....how do I know if its anxiety or diabetes? Well, I can hear you say, take your readings!! By the way, today was quite tough going so I'm going to play it by ear as to whether or not to take time off to 'get well' Hahaha.

Thanks x


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hahaha I've now discovered how to quote more than one at a time.....



rachelha said:


> Hi Jackie - I suffer from anxiety and depression.  I have had both of these since before I was diagnosed, but they have definitely been worse post diagnosis.  They seem to come and go for no apparent reason.  At the moment I am back on prozac and seeing a psychiatrist on a monthly basis.  I got referred to her by the DSN at my diabetic clinic, and she is great, I actually really trust her.
> 
> I hope you can get some help to overcome things - feel free to PM or rant at me whenever needed to.
> 
> Rachel



thanks Rachel my GP has referred me for counselling and also to CPN so will be open-minded and see how it goes.  I can see that I've got to give up the Superwoman role sooner rather than later.
x



rawtalent said:


> Hi Jackie and welcome.
> I am 46 this year, but had type 1 a long time. Personally, i think it's impossible to have type 1 or 2 for that matter and not suffer from boughts of depression sometimes. The key, i think is to treat it like the diabetes and try to control it; don't let it control you. I know that's easier said than done and not all depression is the same by a long way. I used to have a partner with depression who always denied there was anything wrong. At least if you recognise the symptoms you can more easily get the right help to solve it.
> I'm sure there are others hear who have experienced this and it's good to talk about it. That's half the battle in dealing with it.
> You sound like a great mum, so, don't let it get the better of you. Best of luck. Sorry, i can't offer any advice with regard the medicine.
> Ian



Thanks Ian and yes I think that you're right and now I'm accepting of this feeling being due to anxiety and depression and not the diabetes I can move forward.

I'll be on here again for sure, everyone's so kind and thoughtful, it was my GP who actually recommended it to me.

x


----------



## Steff (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi Jax how was going back to work did you have a word with collegues and manager x.


----------



## Hazel (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi, I think most diabetics suffer from some kind of depression.

For years I was, for want of a better word, angry all the time.   I put a lot down to pre menstral stuff.   Perhaps an element of that, but looking back I reckon I was diabetic for some years possibly preior to diagnosis.

Having readings in the 20s I was agitated all the time

Medics also diagnosed clinical depression.

Looking back I must have been hell to be around


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 19, 2010)

Good morning Steff and thanks for asking, work was quite tough going, I've told my colleagues who are very understanding (apart from the 'other person' who is actually on sick leave at the moment and we hope will not return!! Fingers crossed and all that), just need to see my manager but I'm on leave today so it will wait!  

Thanks to you Rachel too, I'm still reflecting on my feelings and how I've been over the last 4 months to give me more of an understanding. My sister has been type 1 for over 17 years and she is a very angry person, she always was quite fiery, whereas I'm the complete opposite but I have noticed a slight change and I don't like it when I've been 'off' with the kids.

Today me and my daughter are off to the dentist so trying not to be too anxious about that. I was hoping to take her to the local indoor play area but may have to postpone that as I have found I get anxious when in busy areas, hahaha don't like going to Meadowhall (our local shopping palace).

Hope you two have a good day too xx


----------



## Steff (Feb 19, 2010)

jax8008 said:


> Good morning Steff and thanks for asking, work was quite tough going, I've told my colleagues who are very understanding (apart from the 'other person' who is actually on sick leave at the moment and we hope will not return!! Fingers crossed and all that), just need to see my manager but I'm on leave today so it will wait!
> 
> Thanks to you Rachel too, I'm still reflecting on my feelings and how I've been over the last 4 months to give me more of an understanding. My sister has been type 1 for over 17 years and she is a very angry person, she always was quite fiery, whereas I'm the complete opposite but I have noticed a slight change and I don't like it when I've been 'off' with the kids.
> 
> ...



Hey jax good morning id say have a gd day but the dentist oo hate them as much as my dietician haha. I hope this person at work dont cause you to much hassle hun, if they do there are ways of dealing with things through union reps etc x.


----------



## Old Holborn (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi Jax and welcome


----------



## rachelha (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi - I have also seen a CPN in the past, I cant remember the type of therapy I had now  but it was all to do with relationships with other people.  It turned into almost 2 years, rather than 10 weeks but was really helpful.  I definitely would not have had the confidence to meet my now husband beforehand.  

I hope you find your CPN as useful as I did, I still feel in debt to her.  
Hope the dentist is ok too, I really hate dentists.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 19, 2010)

jax8008 said:


> Today me and my daughter are off to the dentist so trying not to be too anxious about that. I was hoping to take her to the local indoor play area but may have to postpone that as I have found I get anxious when in busy areas, hahaha don't like going to Meadowhall (our local shopping palace).
> 
> Hope you two have a good day too xx



Hope all goes well at the dentist Jackie! I'm with you regarding places like Meadowhall (I'm ex-Sheffield) - there always seems to be crowds of people all walking in the opposite direction to me, or if not, people in front of me are dawdling - really winds me up! Go and have a cup of tea and a sit down in the Winter Gardens instead!


----------



## Steff (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Jax how are things? x


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello Northerner - all went well at the dentist and we were both given the all clear for another 6/9 months......huge sigh of relief.
Last night/this morning at 5.30 I woke up so went to get a drink from downstairs  and as I got back to my bedroom I didn't feel well, felt as though I was literally hitting the floor with the buzzing/fuzziness.  Luckily my son was at home and I shouted him to get me the full fat coke, my brain was leaving me confused and I couldn't think where my blood sugar test kit was, drank some coke and laid on the bed then realised where it was.......tested 6 so was really confused unless it had risen that quickly - has anyone else had similar experience.  
Jackie xx


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Steff

Thanks for asking and as you may have seen in my post which probably crossed at the same time as yours! I had a really bad night and today I'm feeling absolutely shocking. I was supposed to be going out on a second date tonight but do not feel up to it, I think my anxiety is the key problem and I need time to address that and after what happened in the night/morning I feel even worse.  My little girl has gone to sleep over at her auntie and uncle's so I can have a bit of me time now anyway, pj's on and an easy-to-watch dvd I think.

How are you by the way?  I feel terrible for not asking back.

Jackie xx


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

jax8008 said:


> Hello Northerner - all went well at the dentist and we were both given the all clear for another 6/9 months......huge sigh of relief.
> Last night/this morning at 5.30 I woke up so went to get a drink from downstairs  and as I got back to my bedroom I didn't feel well, felt as though I was literally hitting the floor with the buzzing/fuzziness.  Luckily my son was at home and I shouted him to get me the full fat coke, my brain was leaving me confused and I couldn't think where my blood sugar test kit was, drank some coke and laid on the bed then realised where it was.......tested 6 so was really confused unless it had risen that quickly - has anyone else had similar experience.
> Jackie xx



Hi Jackie, good news about the dentist How much coke did you drink? It's quite potent stuff and will normally hit your system within minutes, so it's quite possible that you were having a hypo but then measured a 6 on your meter. You did the best thing anyway, considering how you were feeling - it is always better to treat it you feel like that then test when you feel better able to do so (and remember where your meter is!)


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello Northerner
I drank about a third of a can of pepsi, if it was a hypo it came on very very quickly from me going downstairs to get a glass of water to returning.  I think that I was that confused I couldn't think properly and say where my monitor was.  But yes its definitely better to treat it as a hypo first and deal with consequences after.  
Can this be a common thing to happen that a hypo will come on so quickly?  I've had quite a few before but I've never been at the stage where I felt completely unable to deal with it.  I think that I'll keep a Hypostop in my bedside table from now on.
Thanks again for your reply it really is good to know that there is someone out there to listen and understand where I am coming from.
Jackie x


----------



## Northerner (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi Jackie, I've had a couple that have fallen really quickly, but for me that kind are very rare. It might be that, as it was the middle of the night, you didn't notice it until it became obvious that it wasn't sleepiness. Maybe your levels had started falling quickly and this is what made you feel hypo even though you hadn't dropped below 4 - it might even have been a fall in levels that woke you and made you think you needed a drink? I always have something by my bed as I live alone and wouldn't want to risk the stairs if hypo!


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks Northerner I had another early morning wake at 5:15 but this time I was armed and ready, reading was 4.2 and was 8.3 at 12 midnight.  The effects were similar to the night before but this time I didn't allow it time to drop so as not be able to do anything about it - the brain confused during hypo is not good.  I am often in the house alone apart from my little girl - I have taught her what to do if "she cannot wake me" and call 999 etc.  
Although I was diagnosed a year ago and according to my blood results "I am doing great" says the nurse, but I don't feel like it!!

Saw your post about the Jelly Babies, if I've had a really bad hypo I've usually not been able to stop eating anything that is put in front of me!!  Maybe I ought to swap to Jelly Babies and I wouldn't eat so many!

Jackie x


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

jax8008 said:


> Thanks Northerner I had another early morning wake at 5:15 but this time I was armed and ready, reading was 4.2 and was 8.3 at 12 midnight.  The effects were similar to the night before but this time I didn't allow it time to drop so as not be able to do anything about it - the brain confused during hypo is not good.  I am often in the house alone apart from my little girl - I have taught her what to do if "she cannot wake me" and call 999 etc.
> Although I was diagnosed a year ago and according to my blood results "I am doing great" says the nurse, but I don't feel like it!!
> 
> Saw your post about the Jelly Babies, if I've had a really bad hypo I've usually not been able to stop eating anything that is put in front of me!!  Maybe I ought to swap to Jelly Babies and I wouldn't eat so many!
> ...



Great that you have learnt your daughter about dialling 999, i have done the same as im alone quite alot with son when o/h is working, 

p.s Sorry i did not get back to you last night i am doing ok yes, just the usual headaches from a 8 yr old lol.


----------



## jax8008 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi Steff

Thanks for your reply and good to hear that you're well, even with the trials and tribulations of having an 8-year old!! 

I started telling my daughter early on after I was diagnosed and she said "I don't want you to go to hospital, mummy!" - I assured her that it probably wouldn't happen but just in case she found me and she couldn't wake me.  Every now and again I will ask her what she has to do, I've also written it down by the telephone, especially now she's reading a lot better - she's just 6.

I think especially with what's happened over the past two nights has made me even more aware of what I need to do in case of an emergency.

I'm even feeling a little less anxious too and I'm doing something completely different tomorrow which I expected to raise my anxiety - think it must have been my child-free/home alone night last night.

Speak again soon Jackie x


----------



## Steff (Feb 21, 2010)

jax8008 said:


> Hi Steff
> 
> Thanks for your reply and good to hear that you're well, even with the trials and tribulations of having an 8-year old!!
> 
> ...



Yes when my son fIrst witnessed me hypering he laughed he had no idea what was happening though and thought mum was just playing, but now he knows what he should do.Hope those anxiety levels stay down hun xx


----------

